# Apple stellt überraschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor!



## chris1995 (16. Februar 2012)

*Apple stellt überraschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor!*

Hallo Leute, 
Apple hat so eben eine neue Version seines Mac-Betriebssystems vorgestellt.Verkündet wurde die Botschaft von Apple Chef Tim Cook.
Es handelt sich um den Nachfolger von Lion, die neue Version heißt Mountain Lion(OS X 10.8 Mountain Lion)

Quellen:Nachrichten, aktuelle Schlagzeilen und Videos - n-tv.de (Breaking News)(Auch wenn manche sagen es sei keine Quelle  )
Computer - Software: Apple stellt überraschend neues Mac-Betriebssystem vor - Newsticker - sueddeutsche.de
Mountain Lion überraschend vorgestellt: Apple fordert Windows mit neuem System heraus - Apple - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Update:
 Eine Erste Version für Software-Entwickler stellt Apple bereits jetzt zur Verfügung, die entgültige Version soll dann im Sommer 2012 erscheinen. Über den Preis ist noch nichts bekannt.
Wer alles ganz genau wissen will kan hier nachlesen:Focus.de


MfG Chris


----------



## Nuallan (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überaschend neues Betreibssystem vor*

Interessant, aber ein "bisl" wenig für ne News, oder?

Davon abgesehen ist N-TV keine Quelle, weil N-TV = RTL =


----------



## Iceananas (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überaschend neues Betreibssystem vor*

Ooook... ich dachte schon Apple stellt was ganz neues vor.

Ich mach demnächst auch ne News: M$ bringt 12 neue Updates für Windows! ^^


----------



## kühlprofi (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überaschend neues Betreibssystem vor*

Ich würde den Titel anpassen. Das ist ja nur eine neue Version - der Titel lässt einem vermuten es ist ein komplett neues OS.
Interessant wären auch noch die Änderungen zur Vorversion und ein paar Bilder....


----------



## chris1995 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überaschend neues Betreibssystem vor*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Interessant, aber ein "bisl" wenig für ne News, oder?
> 
> Davon abgesehen ist N-TV keine Quelle, weil N-TV = RTL =


 
Hi, tut mir leid zu dem Zeitpunkt wusste man noch nicht mehr 
Habe jetzt nochmal Text hinzugefügt.



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ich würde den Titel anpassen. Das ist ja nur  eine neue Version - der Titel lässt einem vermuten es ist ein komplett  neues OS.
> Interessant wären auch noch die Änderungen zur Vorversion und ein paar Bilder....



Wurde erledigt, war nur grad mobil online und da weiß ich nicht wie man den Titel ändert


----------



## turbosnake (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überaschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor !*

Habe ihn. 
e und i vertauscht.
Ich finde kanpp ein Jahr recht kurz für ein neues BS.
Wobei es gibt welche die kommen alle 6 Monate.


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überaschend neues Betreibssystem vor*



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> In der Überschrift ist übrigens ein Rechtschreibfehler. Mal sehen, wer ihn zuerst findet...


 

rrrrr  

 @Topic:

für mich sieht das mehr nach einem update aus, als eine neue version. und dafür noch geld zu verlangen find ich


----------



## chris1995 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überaschend neues Betreibssystem vor*



EnergyCross schrieb:


> rrrrr
> 
> @Topic:
> 
> für mich sieht das mehr nach einem update aus, als eine neue version. und dafür noch geld zu verlangen find ich


 
Tja auch wenn es ein Update wäre, Apple will trotzdem Geld dafür  Und wie die Neuerungen genau aussehen werden, werden wir spätestens im Sommer genauer wissen.

MfG Chris


----------



## turbosnake (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überaschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor !*

Hat M$ mit 7 genauso gemacht.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überraschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor!*

Ich hab mir mal das Video angeschaut. Klasse, jetzt ist man voll integriert in der Cloud. Bald gibt es auch eine iBrain App die für einen Denkt. Wer braucht das??? Werde auch Win 8 nicht wirklich Kaufen eben wegen der mir zu großen mobilen Integration.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Februar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> rrrrr
> 
> @Topic:
> 
> für mich sieht das mehr nach einem update aus, als eine neue version. und dafür noch geld zu verlangen find ich


Win8 wird auch Geld kosten und das ist ne Frechheit.


----------



## NCphalon (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überraschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor!*

Joa, nehmt doch alle Linux, dann muss man zwar entweder alte oder OpenGL Spiele spielen aber es is für umme


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überraschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Win8 wird auch Geld kosten und das ist ne Frechheit.


 

so war das nicht gemeint. wenn du mal Lion und Mountain Lion vergleichst sind die unterschiede echt gering. da könnte apple ein wenig kundenfreundlicher sein und es einfach updaten lassen.

ich zahl doch auch nicht für jedes M$ update... einmal gekauft und gut is


----------



## RainbowCrash (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überraschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor!*

Apple und Kundenfreundlich, seit wann passen die Wörter zusammen in einen Satz?


----------



## NCphalon (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überraschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor!*

Joa sagen wir mal Benutzerfreundlich... wenn man die Produkte benutzt ohne sie bezahlt zu haben (optimistisch gesehn geliehen oder geschenkt) fühln sie sich echt freundlich an


----------



## master.of.war (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überraschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor!*

Wenn ich schon höre dass die Unterschiede nur gering sind. ARGH
Ich denke mal schon dass bei Apple "sehr gute" programmierer arbeiten und nicht einfach maln neues OS mit 10 Funktionen rausschmeißen. Außerdem war das Video dass es gibt nur ein "kleiner Einblick". 
Ich glaube mal nicht dass die Entwickler ein paar "kleine Zusätze" für ein OS programmieren und dann Däumchen drehen.

Seht Apple doch auch mal als gute Alternative anstatt nur auf der Standartmeinung    Alles doof, teuer, zu sehen.

Mfg
(Windows und Androidnutzer)
master.of.war


----------



## Intelfan (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überraschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor!*



master.of.war schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon höre dass die Unterschiede nur gering sind. ARGH
> Ich denke mal schon dass bei Apple "sehr gute" programmierer arbeiten und nicht einfach maln neues OS mit 10 Funktionen rausschmeißen. Außerdem war das Video dass es gibt nur ein "kleiner Einblick".
> Ich glaube mal nicht dass die Entwickler ein paar "kleine Zusätze" für ein OS programmieren und dann Däumchen drehen.
> 
> ...


 

Wenn es nicht ein halbes Vermögen Kosten würde, könnte man es als Alternative sehen. Aber bei (benötigter) völlig überteuerte Hardware? Wo ist da auch nur der kleinste Nutzen als PC User es als Alternative zu sehen und evtl umzusteigen?


----------



## PixelSign (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überraschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor!*

wo steht denn etwas davon das es etwas kosten soll? und selbst wenn, lion kostet 24€!!! außerdem werdet ihr nicht gezwungen das update zu installieren. ah da fällt mir wieder ein, die meisten die hier wieder solche dinger wie "apple stinkt" schreiben, haben noch nie mit osx gearbeitet  .

immer liest man das gleiche in apple threads... überteuert. bringt doch mal ein beispiel!


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Februar 2012)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> so war das nicht gemeint. wenn du mal Lion und Mountain Lion vergleichst sind die unterschiede echt gering. da könnte apple ein wenig kundenfreundlicher sein und es einfach updaten lassen.
> 
> ich zahl doch auch nicht für jedes M$ update... einmal gekauft und gut is


Für den Preis von einem neuen Windows bekommt man ca. 3 OSX "Updates", also ist da gar nichts teuer. 

...außer Windows.


----------



## PixelSign (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überraschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Für den Preis von einem neuen Windows bekommt man ca. 3 OSX "Updates", also ist da gar nichts teuer.
> 
> ...außer Windows.


 
du meinst für den preis des *günstigsten* windows 7 in der oem version


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überraschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor!*

Natürlich, alles darüber sind doch nur kostenpflichtige Updates.


----------



## kühlprofi (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überraschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor!*

Komisch ich  musste noch nie was für updates oder servicepacks bezahlen..


----------



## blackout24 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überraschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor!*

Ich musste nichtmal was für Windows 7 bezahlen und hab mich dabei nichtmal strafbar gemacht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überraschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor!*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Komisch ich  musste noch nie was für updates oder servicepacks bezahlen..


Also hast du Win7 gratis "bekommen"?

@blackout24
Dann habe ich für mein Vista Ultimate auch nichts bezahlt, da es beim Notebook dabei war.


----------



## blackout24 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überraschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor!*

Meins war nicht beim Notebook dabei, da hätte man ja auch etwas für gezahlt in Form eines Aufpreises. 

Software ist wie Sex, es ist am Besten wenn es nicht's kostet.


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überraschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor!*

Offtopic ausgeblendet (Rechtschreib- und Macbook-Diskussion). Hier geht's um OSX. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

*B2T*


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überraschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor!*

Sorry, aber hier geht es um OSX.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überraschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor!*

... und auf nem MacBook läuft OSX, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überraschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor!*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Komisch ich  musste noch nie was für updates oder servicepacks bezahlen..



Musst du bei Apple auch nicht

Mac OSX gibt es bereits seit 2001 nachdem Apple NeXT-Step gekauft hatte. Deswegen die 10, die sich auf den Kernel bezieht. Die erste Zahl hinter dem Punkt steht für die Vollversion, also aktuell 10.7. Somit ist 10.8 die nächste Betriebssystem-Vollversion und kein Update. Die Updates auf 10.71, 2 und 3 waren beispielsweise kostenlos.
10.8 soll insgesamt 100 (!) neue Funktionen bieten. Von daher ist der Versionssprung absolut gerechtfertigt.
OSX Lion kostet übrigens 23,99€. Ein durchaus fairer Preis.




RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Apple und Kundenfreundlich, seit wann passen die Wörter zusammen in einen Satz?



Meinen Arbeits-iMac hat Apple mir Versandkostenfrei aus Irland geschickt.
Als das iPhone meiner Frau defekt war, hatte sie innerhalb von drei Tagen ein Austauschgerät bekommen.
Für meinen privaten iMac gab es das Upgrade auf MacOS Lion kostenlos.
Man, ist Apple Kundenunfreundlich


----------



## turbosnake (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überraschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor!*

Nur das OSX und iOS zusammenhängen und es hier um OS X geht.


----------



## NetXSR (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überaschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor !*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Hat M$ mit 7 genauso gemacht.


 
Da kennt sich jemand aus..... nicht..


----------



## casper (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überraschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor!*

Wenn Apple eine neue (Voll!)Version veröffentlicht, dann kann OS X in der Regel danach auch mehr. 
Für 24Euro bekomme ich dann die neue Version, mit 5 Lizenzen.

Bei Windows wird die Taskleiste transparent und es gibt ein neues, hübsches, blaues Wallpaper. 
Das Update kostet mich dann ~70Euro für eine Lizenz.  

Ich glaube bei Windows gabs noch nie neue Funktionen innerhalb von regulären Updates...
Wieso sollte Apple dann eine Vielzahl von neuen Funktionen "verschenken"?


Auf die Sache mit dem technischen Stand, will ich an der Stelle zwar kurz hinweisen, aber nicht weiter darauf eingehen.
Wer OS X kennt, weiß wo von ich rede: Mission Control, Gestensteuerung, MacApp-Store etc pp


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überraschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor!*

@ casper

Das Problem ist halt, dass die Leute die sich negativ über die nächste OSX Version äußern dieses noch nicht mal nutzen, also im Prinzip gar nicht wirklich wissen worüber sie reden, was an vielen Posts hier mehr als deutlich wird.
Das läuft dann nach dem Motto: "Es geht um Apple und Apple ist sch... und alles was Apple macht ist auch sch... und ich würde mir nie ein Apple Produkt kaufen, habe auch noch nie einen Apple-Rechner besessen, aber pro forma lästern kann ich ja trotzdem"


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überraschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor!*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Für den Preis von einem neuen Windows bekommt man ca. 3 OSX "Updates", also ist da gar nichts teuer.
> ...außer Windows.


 
Wieviel Version brachte Apple von 2001 bis heute raus?
Waren es 7 oder gar 8 (Cheetah bis Snow Leopard?)
Microsoft nur Windows XP, Vista und 7.
Ich behaupte einfach mal die nehmen sich nicht viel.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überaschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor !*



NetXSR schrieb:


> Da kennt sich jemand aus..... nicht..


 
Wie meinst du das_
Win 7 hat wenig neues gebracht was ein neues BS noetig macht, sie wollten damit nur Vista loswerden.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überaschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor !*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das_
> Win 7 hat wenig neues gebracht was ein neues BS noetig macht, sie wollten damit nur Vista loswerden.


 
Sorry aber eigendlich könnte man dann heute noch z.B. Win95 weiternutzen.
Ein Update damit mehr Speicher/HD genutzt werden kann, DirectX update für Version 11, Update für neuer Unterbau (NT), Treibersupport für USB, SSD  usw. usw.
Firmen wollen bzw. müssen Geld verdienen; ob das nun Apple, Samsung oder MS ist ist dabei eigendlich völlig egal.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Februar 2012)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry aber eigendlich könnte man dann heute noch z.B. Win95 weiternutzen.
> Ein Update damit mehr Speicher/HD genutzt werden kann, DirectX update für Version 11, Update für neuer Unterbau (NT), Treibersupport für USB, SSD  usw. usw.



Nein, eigentlich nicht. Win 95 ist DOS basiert.


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überraschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor!*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Wieviel Version brachte Apple von 2001 bis heute raus?
> Waren es 7 oder gar 8 (Cheetah bis Snow Leopard?)
> Microsoft nur Windows XP, Vista und 7.
> Ich behaupte einfach mal die nehmen sich nicht viel.


Apple müsste schon 9 Versionen bringen, um mit MS gleichzuziehen und da reden wir nur vom Standard Windows.


----------



## Ezio (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überraschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor!*

Alle kommenden OS X Versionen werden übrigens kostenlos: Mac OS X: Apple wird Lion-Nachfolger kostenlos anbieten - m-magazin.net at m-magazin.net - Lifestyle, Mac und Mobile – Die Apple-Erlebniswelt im Internet


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überraschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor!*



Ezio schrieb:


> Alle kommenden OS X Versionen werden übrigens kostenlos: Mac OS X: Apple wird Lion-Nachfolger kostenlos anbieten - m-magazin.net at m-magazin.net - Lifestyle, Mac und Mobile – Die Apple-Erlebniswelt im Internet



Na das hört sich doch mal gut an.


----------



## AeroX (20. Februar 2012)

Da bin ich allerdings auch gespannt 
Wäre Klasse


----------



## kühlprofi (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Apple stellt überraschend eine neue Version seines Betriebssystems vor!*



casper schrieb:


> Bei Windows wird die Taskleiste transparent und es gibt ein neues, hübsches, blaues Wallpaper.
> Das Update kostet mich dann ~70Euro für eine Lizenz.



Das sagen alle Enduser die nur auf dem Desktop rumlümmeln....


----------

